# Classics4Kids



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Quite by chance I recently came in contact with a 22 year old San Diego based non-profit organization, Classics4Kids, whose mission is to expose elementary school children to the arts and to classical music in particular. They do this in a number of ways, the most significant being the three annual series of concerts which they put on featuring their own professiional orchestra, the Classics Philharmonic led by Dana Zimbric. In addition to the concerts where classes from around the county are bussed to the theater, Classics4Kids also puts on a variety of in-school workshops which connect music to science, technology and literature.

Needless to say, this is not an inexpensive program so they are always looking for donations and grants from those who value the concept as I do. Anyone who is interested and will be in the area and would like to attend one of the programs is welcome to contact the Classics4Kids office.

View attachment 89272
View attachment 89274


The next program series will be offered at 9.30am and 11.30am on November 3rd and 4th at the Balboa Theater in central San Diego....

_"Join the Classics Philharmonic Orchestra and Malashock Dance for a riveting look at one of classical music's most famous pieces - Mussorgsky's *Pictures from an Exhibition*. Together we will explore the connection between visual art and music. Featuring a professional artist, images of famous art works, and amazing music, this interactive concert brings art to life."_

http://www.classics4kids.com


----------

